# Poodle has ear infection and diarrhea :-/



## curlsmcgee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has had a poodle with an ear infection and what kind of medication was used and did it work? I took Corey to the vet yesterday because I noticed he was sliding his head across the carpet. So it turns out he has Otitis and the vet at Banfield Animal Hospital gave me Tresaderm Solution and C10 Ear Cleaner. I am to clean out corey's ears every day and put 2 drops of tresaderm into each ear. I think I put too much into Corey's ear and he is not acting well at all. He is very lethargic and keeps staring at me doesn't move as fast as he used to on walks. Should I be concerned? He whined when I barely touched his ear. Is this normal? Also, he is currently on medication for stress colitis. Could that be a factor too?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if he is in considerable pain. I would check with the vet - is he running a temperature?


----------



## curlsmcgee (Jan 14, 2011)

Checked the temperature and it's normal. I think the vet and nurse went pretty deep to clean his ear. I'm hoping he's more himself later in the week


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Please don't wait a week...its too long. Could YOU be miserable for a week? I go back if the medication isn't working in 2 days. Stress colitis? I bet your groomer just LOVES that. I haven't had that in my shop yet.


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

Given that Tresaderm shouldn't be administered for longer than seven days, you're probably right to be concerned if you don't see improvement in a few days after starting the course of treatment.

The sensitivity to touch of the ear is "normal" -- you wouldn't want anyone touching your ear if you had a ragingly painful ear infection either


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

My spoo is on her 3rd ear infection and she's only 7 months old.

Another forum member suggested zymox otic to me, and I used it successfully after the 2nd infection and am using it for a full 14 day course now. It seems to work pretty well for me.

My pup will whine if I try to clean out her ear when she has an infection - ear infections hurt. But after the 1st infection I'm quick to recognize the signs and smells of a budding infection and we treat it before it gets too bad.

Good luck!


----------



## curlsmcgee (Jan 14, 2011)

Corey is doing much better than yesterday! He will let me check around his ear some and has not whined yet. I think it was the experience at the vet's office that kind of traumatized him (and the diarrhea he had been having earlier). so far everything is looking bette ....the only thing I'm bothered with is that the vet advised Tresaderm for 2 weeks and it shouldn't be used for more than a week? Also, I should add that Corey had a mild infection in one ear. And the other one isn't so bad. I think I might go to a different vet for a second opinion. Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I have used medications like Tresaderm (steroid/antibiotic/antifungal) many times, although never Tresaderm. It takes longer than a week to treat an ear infection in a poodle. If you only treat for 7 days the ear infection most likely will come back. The Tresaderm bottle says not to use for more than 7 days, but I can't find why anywhere.

Kodi has chronic ear problems and is usually treated for 14-21 days for his ear infections.


----------



## curlsmcgee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmmm that's interesting. I wonder why it would say that on the bottle and the vet advise otherwise. Thanks for the information.


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

TRESADERM Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook also states "2-12 drops (depending on ear size) q12h up to 7 days"

It may be due to the "steriod" content of the medication.

I can't comment on why the vet chose to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Hope Corey gets to feeling better. I just wanted to ask if the vet has ever investigated allergies with Corey? I ask because both the ear infection and diarrhea can be symptoms of allergies. I have an allergic poodle that fought both of those ailments until we discovered his allergies. Now we avoid the allergens and all symptoms have disappeared.


----------



## curlsmcgee (Jan 14, 2011)

Angie said:


> Hope Corey gets to feeling better. I just wanted to ask if the vet has ever investigated allergies with Corey? I ask because both the ear infection and diarrhea can be symptoms of allergies. I have an allergic poodle that fought both of those ailments until we discovered his allergies. Now we avoid the allergens and all symptoms have disappeared.


As far as I know, the vet hasn't tested for any allergies. I'm actually going to the another vet tomorrow for updates on my dogs vaccinations. I'll be sure to ask about that. Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How is Corey now? Is he feeling any bouncier now his ears are getting better?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad that Corey is feeling better. I too, wonder about allergies. What are you feeding him? Corn, wheat, and soy are known to cause bad reactions in sensitive dogs. Some dogs are also sensitive to certain protein sources, such as chicken or turkey. Some of the cheaper dog foods are also full of dyes and preservatives, which can be problematic.


----------

